# Bianchi Ducati corsa 900xr frame?



## 126884 (Jan 30, 2010)

HI, I'm new here and I was looking around trying to find some info on this Bianchi Ducati corsa 900xr frame my Buddie has that's brand spanking new. What I'm trying to fine out is what its worth??.. He said he would sell it to me and I just don't want to get ripped off. (he's all about money  ) I'm new to the whole road bike stuff so, I have no idea.. 
So what would this go for right now? Thanks Jeff


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Depends on what group, wheels, etc. is hanging off the frame...


----------



## 126884 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nothing, it's just a brand NEW frame. Never had nothing mounted to it. Only hands touched it.


----------



## 126884 (Jan 30, 2010)

Come on, there gotta be more people on here that could give me an idea.. Help a brother out here will ya... Thanks


----------



## 126884 (Jan 30, 2010)

No one can even help me out here on this?


----------



## ptmaha (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Jeff,

I purchased a used Ducati 2008 frame and fork 6 months ago for $1200. The frame was in excellent condition with very minimal usage.

I saw on the web somewhere that you can buy this frame new for around $1600. There was an on-line bike shop that was selling the complete Chorus-equiped bike for around $3700 a few months ago. My guess is that your friend should not not be charging you more than $1500 for the frame and fork.

If you are new to road riding, I strongly suggest you get a professional bike fit first, before spending this kind of money, to make sure that the frame is right size for you.

By the way, the Ducati is a gorgeous frame and a great ride.

Good Luck!


----------



## 126884 (Jan 30, 2010)

ptmaha said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> I purchased a used Ducati 2008 frame and fork 6 months ago for $1200. The frame was in excellent condition with very minimal usage.
> 
> ...


Why thank you very much sir! I appreciate your time and info VERY much! You answered my question!  Jeff


----------



## corsa.996 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Ducati 900XR*

G'day, Jeff.
Great bikes the Ducati Bianchi 900XR, I've got one 
By the way, if you use some really light wheels and components you can build a bit of a Weight Weenie, mine's bang on 6Kgs:thumbsup:


----------

